# Please help...George.



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

George was back at the vets this evening. He's lost even more weight, he's now 1.7kg and he's a dwarf lop so you can imagine how skinny he is. His urine test come back clear so theres no uti. He's eating loads and drinking normal, pooing normal but seems incontinant still. He's had more bloods taken to test his white blood cells again. He was tested for diabetes too and thats clear. His bladder feels fine now. He's still on baytril and has been put on panacur today just in case. 

The vet is stumped and he's a rabbit specialist. The vet said to me that he's really concerned and things aren't looking good at the moment. I've never ever seen a lop this skinny before, I'm giving him barley rings and porridge but he's still losing weight. If he loses any more weight he won't make it.

George is only 3 years old, please give me some hope or something we could have missed that can be tested.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I can't think what it can be, I'm afraid, but wanted to let you know I'm thinking about you and George at this awful time.

I really hope they can get to the bottom of it and treat him accordingly. Me and the bunnies send him tonnes of vibes xX


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

I've no idea what it could be either 

Sending George lots of get well vibes, I hope the vets find what's wrong and can fix it.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh my God, that's horrible. I hope he pulls through.  xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Thoughts with you and George.

Just a thought, but have they checked for thyroid problems? Don't know if its an issue with bunnies, but weight loss is a common symptom in cats/dogs


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

poor George I'm so sorry Kammie.

I cant really suggest anything else to look at but I always believe a second opinion is a good choice - I know you trust this vet and you have a lot of knowledge yourself as a VN, did you buy the Frances Harcourt-Brown book also does that suggest anything?

I wish I was able to help more.

he panacur is a good measure and I would agree that worms could be possible perhaps other types of worms too I recently read this article - while I dont know how accurate the contents is I do know that some worms can eat the hosts food and make them skinny, I cant think it would hurt him to treat him as a precaution. The Best Wormers for Rabbits | eHow.co.uk


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Gosh, I really don't know, sorry.

I am assuming his teeth are OK - obvious I know, but they can deteriorate so quickly. 

Is he eating more or less than usual? Oats are a good idea. I would cram in anything to keep his strength up.

Might be worth trying Pro fibre pellets to help digestion/absorbtion while vet works out what the problem is.

Is his poo normal size/shape/quantity?

I know he appears incontinent - is he drinking more than usual or the same?

Good there's no UTI - has he been checked for stones/sludge?

Tummy feels normal which is good. Has he had an xray to see if anything obvious is going on inside?

Might be worth getting a referral if your vet is out of ideas.

Good luck


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2012)

Oh no poor George 

Can you get the vet to run tests for EC? I know that classic symptoms are a head tilt but not every rabbit will develop the tilt


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Summersky said:


> Gosh, I really don't know, sorry.
> 
> I am assuming his teeth are OK - obvious I know, but they can deteriorate so quickly.
> *Teeth were checked yesterday, they're in perfect condition*
> ...


Answers bolded.

Bernie, he's had his bloods sent off to do a more in depth check of his white and red blood cells, if that comes back without answers I'll ask about checking for EC. He is on panacur at the moment just in case though.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I agree with Bernie re check for EC.

He obviously has a tricky medical history - do you know if the abcess was attached to any organ? Might there be a reoccurence that he is fighting? Although you would expect that to show in a tender spot/blood results.

Long course panacur good.

Could it be a tapeworm perhaps?

Or possible kidney damage from back pressure caused by sludge/stone? - but then poor kidney function would show up bloods.

It really sounds like your vet is doing all the right stuff, but perhaps they have someone they can get advice from, who might shed some light.

Do hope vet can solve this soon.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

The abscess was just floating free nside him, no signs of damage to any of his digestive tract to give a clue as to what caused it either. 

They tested his kidney's with the last blood test and that come back clear.

If it were tapeworm wouldn't it spread to Ember so she'd be showing signs too, also I'd see some trace in his poo's wouldn't I? I've checked all of yesterdays poo's including Embers (just because I can't tell who's is who's) for signs of anything unusual. Lovely job that was of breaking all the poo's up to inspect.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

We took on a terminal bunny who was unrehomable. She came, little did we know, with a tapeworm, and it was ages after we brought her out of quarantine, before we saw any sign - just something gross in the poo, like you said.

By that time, she was living with 2 other buns, had been inside and outside, but she was the only one to have it.

To be honest, I am just flying in the dark, and your vet has given George such a thorough going over, I am sure he would have felt something.

Is bun on the same food as usual? We have a bun who comes from a litter of "unusual" buns. Two litter mates died unexpectedly, after initially thriving, and going off to new, separate homes. She has a malformed head, with the expected tooth root problems. As well as dental issues, she has an unusually fast metabolism. She is fed Science Selective and has a great appetite, but unless she has a good measure of Pro Fibre pellets every day, the weight just drops off her. When she goes to the vets for a dental, the weight again absolutely drops off her. A bunny that is related to her has similar problems too. He is periodically at death's door, but, touch wood, always seems to fight back.

Again, I am not sure that will help you sadly. 

Just wish I had a magic wand.


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Sending good vibes your way.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

His food has never been changed since the day I got him. He's always been so healthy up until now. 

I'm willing to take any stabs in the dark at the moment, all the obvious has been ruled out so now we're trying to think of anything no matter how small. 

Its all stressing me out at the moment, I'm unwell myself but putting everything I have into getting George better. Its just so hard not knowing whats wrong with him and not knowing how best to treat him.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Results aren't good. 

His red and white blood cell counts have dropped even lower. 

The vet has spent the afternoon researching online and phoned the lab to speak to the vet there for advice. Theres several things that it could be. He could have another abscess somewhere, he could have a problem with his liver or he could have an immuno disease. We're going to try another type of antibiotic, need to pick it up tomorrow, he should show signs of improvement by Monday but will be on it for two weeks. He's going to have an ultrasound and chest xray to look for any abscess' in case theres any up under his ribs that can't be felt or seen on ultrasound. If that doesn't come up with any answers then he'll be refered to have a bone marrow biopsy, which the vet said will cost a fortune. 

Please send George lots of vibes to get better. As long as he keeps eating we still have a chance but as soon as he stops eating it'll be game over.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

(((((((((((((((sending you and George good vibes))))))))))))))))))))))

with the history of abcess, it is possible he has something similar again. Let's hope the antibiotics help him.

It sounds like the vet is doing all he can, and you are doing all the right stuff. You can't do any more than that - but do look after yourself too.

Take care


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

Sending George loads of vibes and you big squishy hugs xxxxxx


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

poor George

sending you all the positive vibes in the world


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone, starting the new antibiotic today so fingers crossed it works and we see an imprvement over the weekend.

Unfortunately my vet is now on holiday for a month scubadiving (he told me he feels awful for going with George being so bad) so he's explained everything that he wants to happen to George and the other vet there will be taking over till he's back. She's just as clued up with rabbits and David has given her the full story so she knows what the deal is already. 

George is booked in for Monday so if the antibiotics don't do anything he'll be in with Liz to have the xray and ultrasound. Going from there he may be refered to have the bone marrow biopsy at a referal place. He's now said if the scans show up another abscess he'll have the bone marrow biposy to find out whats causing them to keep forming, he's thinking George has an autoimmune problem where his bone marrow isn't doing its job properly.

Don't suppose anyone on here has dealt with a bunny having bone marrow taken or know anything about the procedure? Its not something I've ever come across, normally at this point the bunny would be given up on because its so expensive. Luckily I have a partner who has said he'll work over time to pay for it.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hows he doing today? I really hope this antibiotic works. had you had a good look at his boy bits? are they looking normal what about his scent glands?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> Hows he doing today? I really hope this antibiotic works. had you had a good look at his boy bits? are they looking normal what about his scent glands?


All thats been checked. Today he's still eating and drinking but seems more subdued, his new antibiotic smells like banana so making t easier to give to him.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

have they given him the kids penicillin? I hope the next couple of days things start to look up


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I do hope the antibiotics start to help.

I know nothing about bone marrow biopsies -sorry. Perhaps Bernie will.

As regards when to stop the tests - it's different for everyone, and everybun. Sometimes the tests can give a diagnosis - but not change the outcome - sometimes a bun can cope with all the visits to the vet, sometimes a bunny can't.

George obviously had a difficult medical history. If you decide enough is enough, that will be the right decision for him.

But lets just hope the antibiotics help and you are spared that decision.

Hugs


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> have they given him the kids penicillin? I hope the next couple of days things start to look up


Yeah he's on Septrin now.

Summer, I'm going to fight with George as long as he still has fight left in him. I just worry because he's three and thats the age Charlie died under anaesthetic so wary of having him knocked out for all the tests.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I know you will, George is lucky to have you.


(((((Sending good vibes to you both and hoping that the antibiotics help.))))))


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Awwww get well soon George xxx


----------

